# Magia por categorías > Magia de Salon y escenario >  bomba de humo instantanea (nesesito info)

## vlad

hola a todos .
bueno queria preguntar si alguien sabe como construir o donde se venden las bombas de humo instantaneas esas que se arrojan contra el piso y dejan humo blanco o de color y se usan para hacer aparicion o desaparicion del mago en escenario.
por lo que vi hay bombas de humo que inician el humo de forma lenta , esa no !! yo nesesitaria informacion sobre , las bombas tipo flash apenas tocan el piso largan una gran cantidad de humo capaz de cubrir la apararicion o desaparicion , bueno desde ya gracias , estoy en busca de clasicos que no dejan de sorprender , como esos efectos especiales . gracias vlad

----------


## cark_1991

Una vez un amigo me enseño un par de ellas humo rojo y azul creo, las compro en una tienda normal de petardos, si te pilla alguna cerca de casa puedes preguntar.

----------


## vlad

cerca de mi ciudad hay una casa que vende fuegos de artificio para grandes eventos voy a preguntar a ver que pasa . gracias

----------


## PacoAmado

> cerca de mi ciudad hay una casa que vende fuegos de artificio para grandes eventos voy a preguntar a ver que pasa . gracias


 Ten cuidado con las de fuegos de artificio por su toxicidad, lo digo por si la vas a usar en un recinto cerrado no son aconsejable. Mejor es que te dirijas a una tienda de magia, las usadas para espectáculos no son tóxicas.

----------


## vlad

ok gracias paco .

----------


## Serjo

Hola bombas que se tiran contra el suelo no conozco pero pregunta en www.pirotecniaigual.com llama y pide hablar con el pirotecnico el te aconsejara es muy majo incluso si vas a fabrica te regalan muetras.
Yo uso una de ellos ademas se pueden fabricar con una bujia mas una pila interrupton algodon flash y unos companente que vienen separados que haz de mezclar.
LO que yo te recomiendo son las de encendido automatico de usar y tirar... El pirotecnico te informara la cantidad de segundos del humo y todo lo referente a esto ahora no sabra seguramente cual es la que necesitas...
Si es para hacer una flash pop sen las de humos de 3 segundo o 5 si es para otro tipo de cosa pues sera diversa suerte

----------


## vlad

muchas gracias por la orientacion un abrazo vlad.

----------

